# John Deere 2 Cylinder - Govenor Question



## BigCubeG (Apr 24, 2011)

I remember when I was a teenager working on the governor of a John Deere "G" with my grandfather and father. They borrowed a John Deere brand "repair tool" from a old timer who used to work for John Deere. Sometimes the inner-bearing race, after things got "gunked up", would start turning in the housing, and cause the housing to wear or egg-shape. This tool would bolt in the same place as the outer bearing and gear cover so it was centered. It looked like a steering wheel, that you could turn by hand, and it would true the inner-housing for a bushing or sleeve. Does anyone know what this tool was called!? I'd love to find one!!


----------

